# RobC tagged by P. ornata!!



## jayefbe (Dec 1, 2009)

I was just checking RobC's youtube page, and thought, "oh cool, another ornata video".  This one's a little different from the others.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hceNe_eswQg&feature=sub

RobC, I hope you're doing alright!  One of the great educational aspects of your videos is you always show the bad as well as the good.  Let us know how you're doing.


----------



## Exo (Dec 1, 2009)

Good god, Rob really needs to be more careful.  

Hope he's OK, last time he got bit by a pokie he went through hell. 

Reminds me of when my friend got bit by his H.mac, exept my friend also had uncontrollable vomiting in addition to the other symptoms.


----------



## andy375hh (Dec 1, 2009)

That sucks Rob I really do hope you get a good sac out of the female after going through all of that!!!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Dec 1, 2009)

That's horrible! Although thank you, Rob, for keeping your head and documenting it for the rest of us.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 1, 2009)

...that is why I don't have pokies.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 1, 2009)

man Rob. i would have definatly rather my male been eaten!  sheesh.  glad your ok though. but i am curious as to what the E.R.'s initial respocne was, and how they went about treating it.  im sure this was a new experience for them too. let us know. and thank god your ok! you are definatly the man rob!:clap:


----------



## TomM (Dec 1, 2009)

jebbewocky said:


> ...that is why I don't have pokies.


+1   .....you'd think they would be a little more appreciative for the nice enclosures Rob make and all the roaches it could dream of.....DON'T BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS!   haha....feel better Rob!


----------



## UrbanJungles (Dec 1, 2009)

Good thing you weren't found as a bolus in the bottom of the cage Rob, get well soon.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 1, 2009)

jebbewocky said:


> ...that is why I don't have pokies.


If you don't pay attention that's what happens. Pokies are big wimps. But if you get in the way when you are mating/feeding/cleaning you run the risk of getting tagged just like any other species. And in this case the female was still hunting around for the male so she could kill him and eat him as a snack, but she found Robs hand instead. 

Bet that tingled a little. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## burmish101 (Dec 1, 2009)

Wow, I wish you luck Rob. This sounds like it will get pretty brutal, Ill keep my eye out for vid after you recover. 

On another note I bet Rob hates to see a spider get killed, especially a male just trying to get some(we've all been there, but few women try to kill us after the fact)! I bet that male appreciates being saved with Rob taking one for the team! Major props man.


----------



## whitewolf (Dec 1, 2009)

Hope ya feel better soon man.


----------



## ZergFront (Dec 1, 2009)

UrbanJungles said:


> Good thing you weren't found as a bolus in the bottom of the cage Rob, get well soon.


 That would be Zilla's plan. LOL, JK!

 I really hope you get a lot better quicker than the regalis one if you're reading, Rob.


----------



## matthias (Dec 1, 2009)

I believe that has got to hurt like hell! Hope it doesn't last too long!

But I have to point out when Robc first got her he made a 
vid where he says multiple times that he is sure she would not bite him.

Who says T's don't listen to us!


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 1, 2009)

DANG! Careful with your T's and they still turn on you. Bummer.. 

Hope your feeling better Rob. I'd love to see that ornata though. I've seen some big girls in my day, but never a 10" ornata!


----------



## 8by8 (Dec 1, 2009)

Dude that really sucks. I agree with jayefbe, you always keep a cool head and document bites. Not wishing anyone a bite, but we should have more bite pics and video than just a written account. It is 10 times more informative I think. Get well soon.


----------



## jebbewocky (Dec 1, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If you don't pay attention that's what happens. Pokies are big wimps. But if you get in the way when you are mating/feeding/cleaning you run the risk of getting tagged just like any other species. And in this case the female was still hunting around for the male so she could kill him and eat him as a snack, but she found Robs hand instead.
> 
> Bet that tingled a little. Hope you feel better soon.



It's moreso that pokies have more significant venom than other species.


----------



## varanus dwarfus (Dec 1, 2009)

I was wondering when this would get posted. I hope you recover quickly from this one...


----------



## barabootom (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm surprised you were able to videotape anything.  OUCH!!  Get better soon.  Thanks for posting the experience.  Did you go to the hospital?  If I recall correctly, when you were bit by the regalis you were disappointed the folks at the hospital weren't a whole lot of help.


----------



## Abby (Dec 1, 2009)

Ack! it really showed that you were in pain Rob 

Feel better soon


----------



## hellraizor (Dec 2, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Pokies are big wimps.


I agree with "talken" 100%! I love this species because anytime you open their lids, they scrunch up into a slit of thin little nothingness trying to act invisible. Though if your in the way of their point A and their point B, they will make their presence known. I don't know your name, but you make a great point sir. :clap:


----------



## Ariel (Dec 2, 2009)

ooo, that must have hurt! I'm not letting this scare me off though, _P. ornata _is my absolute favorite pokie (even more so than _P. metallica_) and I still want one! Hope you feel better!


----------



## EightLeggedFrea (Dec 2, 2009)

Gracious that looks horrible! Hope Rob gets well. And a 10" Pokie!? Wow, my female regalis currently measures around 5-6;" still small (insert jealousy here).


----------



## Mvskokee (Dec 2, 2009)

Dang man Rob your taking that alot better than i would. Id freak out.


----------



## Tapahtyn (Dec 2, 2009)

sorry about that!!  Hope you are better.............oh yeah I forgot I have one of those   I will probably pee my pants though if I ever get bit by my pokie


----------



## micheldied (Dec 2, 2009)

ouch rob.
thats gonna really suck...
good luck rob!


----------



## keithb (Dec 2, 2009)

Yikes.

That's two pokie bites in the same year (barely).


----------



## maitre (Dec 2, 2009)

Wow. That bite looks/sounds crazy! I really hope you feel better soon, Rob! And I really hope you have a full recovery and no long lasting side effects.

10" P. ornata... that's crazy....


----------



## T_DORKUS (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey Rob, here's wishing you a complete and quick recovery!


----------



## jbm150 (Dec 2, 2009)

So very cool and so very not cool at the same time!  Way to teach us all to respect the pokie

You look like hell man, get some rest and relaxation and know, like the regalis bite, it'll make a great memory down the road


----------



## Stopdroproll (Dec 2, 2009)

Moonkin77 said:


> sorry about that!!  Hope you are better.............oh yeah I forgot I have one of those   I will probably pee my pants though if I ever get bit by my pokie


Changing your pants and underwear after being bitten, that will be a story to tell.


----------



## nikinizor (Dec 2, 2009)

repeating what everyone else said..thanks for documenting and feel better soon dude...always enjoy your videos and advice in the posts...


----------



## dantediss (Dec 2, 2009)

so figured id say this to the masses... rob gets tagged by shelob and still makes sure orders are sent out when he said. Rob c. you are a good man and truly a treasure to this hobby i commend you


----------



## Teal (Dec 2, 2009)

*Holy ouch, batman! That had to suck hardcore  
And I'm scared to get tagged by a 3" P. chordatus... I don't think I'd even be able to OPEN the enclosure to a pokie that big!

Hope you recover quickly, Rob! 
You're amazing for videoing the aftermath, when the rest of us would probably be rolling around on the ground crying like school-aged children. *


----------



## Tindalos (Dec 2, 2009)

i dont know you Mr.Robc but i do owe a lot to you due to your educational 
videos thak you and hope everything turns out for the best


----------



## katschamne (Dec 2, 2009)

*Ouch is right!!!!*

I really feel your pain Rob. Saturday I also received a bite from my husbands P. ornata. He was moving it into a new enclosure when it went to bite him. He didn't know that it had it's claw already in his hand and when he jerked back his hand he flung it onto my arm. I felt it's claws first and then it's fangs. Our P. ornata is about 7". He was shocked by all of it and was in disbelief that I actually got bitten. I assured him that I did. 

Within seconds my arm was burning, numbness was from my elbow to my finger tips, the arm itself was very sore and I had the chills. I had only a slight swelling at the wound site. I took Advil only a few mins before the accident for a headache and I took some Benadryil right after I cleaned the wound. The rest of the day and night I was very tried and at one point the surface temp of my arm was 10 degrees higher then my other arm. The next there was still some heat around the wound but the numbness was gone, but I still had pain like I strained my muscle in my arm. Later that I night I developed severe muscle cramps. Which now 4 days post have not gotten better. It is by far the worse cramping I've.

Although the bite itself was less painful then some hamster bites I have received the after affects are *much much worse.* It is worse pain I've  had that isn't surgery related (hernia surgery so far beats everything), but it is something that I never want to have happen again. I wasn't even the person handling the tarantula and I was the one that got hurt. My oldest son summed  it up pretty good. He said "See dad your addiction does hurts the ones you love the most"


----------



## Mack&Cass (Dec 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say that we hope you feel better and we really commend you for saving the male and taking one for the team for him! I bet he'd appreciate it if he were capable of appreciation. Hope you at least get a good sac out of her.

Cassandra and Mackenzie


----------



## xhexdx (Dec 2, 2009)

Like Ryan said, if you pay attention, you won't get bit.


----------



## katschamne (Dec 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Like Ryan said, if you pay attention, you won't get bit.


Well, in my case I was paying attention, but I wasn't even the one handling the "T". Next time I will stay out of the room when hubby is moving T's around.


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> If you don't pay attention that's what happens. Pokies are big wimps. But if you get in the way when you are mating/feeding/cleaning you run the risk of getting tagged just like any other species. And in this case the female was still hunting around for the male so she could kill him and eat him as a snack, but she found Robs hand instead.
> 
> Bet that tingled a little. Hope you feel better soon.


I agree Ryan LOL...but what is starnge is this:

She was 18" deep in her burrow, The MM had been in there for 9 days.....I had his tank right next to her so I could just coax him out into his.....I checked again to see were she was...she was in her burrow...I touched the MM and within 1/2 sec she was on me!!! What could have triggered this, well I found out she spins a very fine web from the log I was bitten at...(witch is on the other side of the tank) all, the way into her burrow. So after I witnessed her do that I took a straw through the vent and touched this and she came out instantly!!! I must have hit this trip wire and that is what singled her to nail me!! My question is this, I know that MM had to of hit this tripwire (in the 9 days he was in there) also...how come he was not eaten first?? This is something new for her also, I have done cage maintenance in there and cleaned that log of before and she never would do this, maybe she is just old and cranky LOL!!


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

xhexdx said:


> Like Ryan said, if you pay attention, you won't get bit.


I was paying very close attention...but I agree you take your eyes away for a instant you will get tagged!!


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

Mvskokee said:


> Dang man Rob your taking that alot better than i would. Id freak out.


I was freaking out, I was in shock I can tell you that, I felt very strange.


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

matthias said:


> I believe that has got to hurt like hell! Hope it doesn't last too long!
> 
> But I have to point out when Robc first got her he made a
> vid where he says multiple times that he is sure she would not bite him.
> ...


Boy was I wrong LOL....I wonder if she was after me or the MM...I realy do not know...my hand is now numb and restricted movement, and I am getting tests tommorow....great :wall:


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 14, 2009)

Part of me wants to know what a bite feels like, then my logical side kicks in and over rides that urge.


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

Talkenlate04 said:


> Part of me wants to know what a bite feels like, then my logical side kicks in and over rides that urge.


Man!!! This is nothing you want to feel!!! I took 5 vicoden it got so bad and it did nothing, worst pain by far I ever have felt. The pain got so bad I vomited on numerous occasions......go with regali, but not ornata!!


----------



## Exo (Dec 14, 2009)

robc said:


> Man!!! This is nothing you want to feel!!! I took 5 vicoden it got so bad and it did nothing, worst pain by far I ever have felt. The pain got so bad I vomited on numerous occasions......go with regali, but not ornata!!


My friend was bitten by a large H.mac and he had similar symptoms, but I'm surprised that your arm didn't swell more.....he had his hand blow up like a balloon.


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 14, 2009)

is that ornata still alive, after such incident?
betcha if she makes trough she will be taking vids and blubbering about humans for rest of her life

Doh 
;P


----------



## JimM (Dec 14, 2009)

I treat pokies almost as if they're deadly. I operate around them in a similar fashion to how I would a rattlesnake for instance...I don't give them an opportunity to bite me. I use LONG paint brushes/hemostats and keep my distance. I'm always assuming I'm going to get rushed. 98% of the time I might be overdoing it, but that other 2%...well I don't get tagged.

It's like operating a chainsaw, you get too comfortable, too complacent and drop your guard...that's when accidents happen.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 14, 2009)

well Rob, i hope the tests go well.  Also just think, ive read that P. subfusca bites are the worst of all pokies!  i belive it was in the bite reports that it said the victim was in and out of consousness for a month!

ether way rob, he is off to see another girl(BrianS) and if you dont get a sac from her and brian does, ill make sure it was worth your pain!


----------



## Thompson08 (Dec 14, 2009)

Ouch!!I know it isn't supposed to be scary but that was a little scary lol. I hope I never get bit by mine lol and I hope you are doing fine now


----------



## robc (Dec 14, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> is that ornata still alive, after such incident?
> betcha if she makes trough she will be taking vids and blubbering about humans for rest of her life
> 
> Doh
> ;P


She is totally fine, I would never hurt this girl....Probably my favorite T!!


----------



## Anastasia (Dec 14, 2009)

then, you may been tapping around and she took a bite but did realize soon oops, wrong male


----------



## robc (Dec 15, 2009)

Anastasia said:


> then, you may been tapping around and she took a bite but did realize soon oops, wrong male


I totally agree Ana!!!!


----------



## katschamne (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Rob, I hope your test come back okay, but what are they testing for? Is there anything that they will be able to help you with, just wondering. 

I didn't find out until a few days later that I got bit on the same day as you by our 7" P. ornata. It is the only bite that I have ever had in 2 1/2 years. I had the same symptoms that you had but I never went to the doctor. I took 3 Advil, Benadryl and relaxed the rest of the day. I have to say that the muscle cramps I started to experience a couple days later (that lasted 2 weeks) were the worse part of it. I took some OTC leg cramp stuff and Advil but that is it. I never want to get a bit again by any of our T's, I don't care even if it's a G. rosea but I have to say in my experience that a hernia operation was by far the worse pain I have ever had, not the the P. ornata bite.

I really do hope you feel better and let us know about your test results.


----------



## wilbirshir (Dec 17, 2009)

lol.. thats too cute, my little one just molted the other day and now it is way to big for the cube its in so im planning on a move soon, maybe ill have some to add


----------



## that70sshow (Dec 24, 2009)

so im guessing this was the same as your obt bite? mistaken as food not as a threat...


----------



## robc (Dec 24, 2009)

that70sshow said:


> so im guessing this was the same as your obt bite? mistaken as food not as a threat...


Nope, she either was mad at me or was going after the MM, she got the wrong male LOL.


----------



## codykrr (Dec 24, 2009)

robc said:


> she got the wrong male LOL.



or did she?


----------



## robc (Dec 24, 2009)

codykrr said:


> or did she?


roflmao!!!!{d{d{d{d:d


----------



## codykrr (Dec 24, 2009)

haha..i bet you just made her mad...

hey if you cant laugh about it, then it wasnt worth doing..right?


----------



## Avicularia Man (Dec 24, 2009)

robc said:


> Nope, she either was mad at me or was going after the MM, she got the wrong male LOL.


You know. Something tells me that as bad as that bite had to hurt. I bet you are happy she tagged the wrong male.


----------



## Steveyruss (Dec 25, 2009)

10 Inches? That has to be a world record for a pokie?


----------



## paul fleming (Dec 25, 2009)

On the limit maybe


----------



## robc (Dec 25, 2009)

Steveyruss said:


> 10 Inches? That has to be a world record for a pokie?


There is bigger, Ryan (Talkenlate04) had a 11" female I believe, maybe bigger than that...it was a monster!!


----------

